# Litter from k9imports



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

__





Litter from Yuri von Tajgetosz and Torri Von Tajgetosz







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

New puppy?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

HollandN said:


> New puppy?


Not in this household right now.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Not in this household right now.


Oh come now. Where is your sense of adventure?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Oh come now. Where is your sense of adventure?


Well I am moving 3000 miles away to a place I’ve never been before so there’s that.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Well I am moving 3000 miles away to a place I’ve never been before so there’s that.


Been there. Done that. Both exciting and terrifying.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> Well I am moving 3000 miles away to a place I’ve never been before so there’s that.


whaaat!?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Fodder said:


> whaaat!?


Well now that I'm getting out of the military I need a new job. The new one I have will take me to the north east.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> Well now that I'm getting out of the military I need a new job. The new one I have will take me to the north east.


Excellent! Closer to me, so I can send the Punk to harass your lifestyle.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Well now that I'm getting out of the military I need a new job. The new one I have will take me to the north east.


Good luck & hope all goes well for you & your dogs. 👍


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I hope, @Bearshandler that the move all goes well! But I am curious as to why "this" litter? What is it about it that you find intriguing? For me, while the kennel has some great dogs, I just didn't see anything "outstanding"...but I'm guessing you must have, so let's have the rest of the story!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Excellent! Closer to me, so I can send the Punk to harass your lifestyle.


I’m sure she’d love being the lady of the house. Have to get used to not eating with a fork though. Too many dogs for that.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> I hope, @Bearshandler that the move all goes well! But I am curious as to why "this" litter? What is it about it that you find intriguing? For me, while the kennel has some great dogs, I just didn't see anything "outstanding"...but I'm guessing you must have, so let's have the rest of the story!


Someone else asked me about so I said I would get other opinions.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Somwhat depends on what they want to do with their pup. For a pet home, I wouldn't. For an experienced handler, probably fine and can do whatever they want with the dog. Me personally, not what I want in a pedigree.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

When I retire and move to a lake and acreage in the middle of nowhere, I'm going to get me a high drive, terrifying sable buzz-saw WL GSD puppy like I have read so much about and prove how wrong I am about dogs .... 🥴


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> When I retire and move to a lake and acreage in the middle of nowhere, I'm going to get me a high drive, terrifying sable buzz-saw WL GSD puppy like I have read so much about and prove how wrong I am about dogs .... 🥴


Yippee


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> When I retire and move to a lake and acreage in the middle of nowhere, I'm going to get me a high drive, terrifying sable buzz-saw WL GSD puppy like I have read so much about and prove how wrong I am about dogs .... 🥴


Or prove that you're just a better trainer than everyone else


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Or you just love their crazy antics like finding them on the dining room table or fishing them out of the shelter because they have learned how to unlock doors lol


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I like that pedigree actually


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> Well now that I'm getting out of the military I need a new job. The new one I have will take me to the north east.


Where at? Lots of options here in the north east.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Where at? Lots of options here in the north east.


I'll be in western Connecticut.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> I'll be in western Connecticut.


Just remember that everything in the northeast is in a 3 hour radius. LOL Welcome to Winter.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Just remember that everything in the northeast is in a 3 hour radius. LOL Welcome to Winter.


That's what I've been noticing


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to CT! What a great state to live! We are up North.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> I'll be in western Connecticut.


That's my old stomping grounds- for 15 years- Beautiful area, 
Good Luck with your move.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

mnm said:


> Somwhat depends on what they want to do with their pup. For a pet home, I wouldn't. For an experienced handler, probably fine and can do whatever they want with the dog. Me personally, not what I want in a pedigree.


Understand difference of opinions on pedigree, but why not for a pet home? This is repeat breeding and prior litter does have dogs in active family homes with children. We place based on what new owner is looking for; it needs to be the right fit for the dog and the owner. We say no more than we say yes.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

EMH said:


> I like that pedigree actually


Thank you. Gabor kept a male back for himself to work.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Smithie86 said:


> Thank you. Gabor kept a male back for himself to work.


Where do you train at?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bearshandler said:


> Where do you train at?


We did have an active club, but on hiatus due to daughter's tennis and Gabor training own dogs. He had to put training of his dogs on hold when had club. He does most of own training and will go to different clubs/training groups to use fields. Including traveling to events to get dog used to trial situations.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

You can't do much better than getting a pup from Gabor.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

gsdsteve said:


> You can't do much better than getting a pup from Gabor.


Thank you


----------

